# Such a great sight... Do you know what would be even better?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

SEEING THIS WHITE BEAUTY IN MY HAND!!! 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

No kidding. I ordered one for me and one for my wife today. Can't wait.


----------



## xxdprussxx (Mar 5, 2012)

You know they have/had not sure if its still there but 4 gigs for 30 promo?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

xxdprussxx said:


> You know they have/had not sure if its still there but 4 gigs for 30 promo?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I have unlimited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting how that says 30 bucks 2 gigs, and on my verizon it says this..



















Oh well as far as im concerned, im unlimited 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine soon I'm also unlimited! All I know they better not mess with my unlimited plan.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Copyright (Mar 29, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Interesting how that says 30 bucks 2 gigs, and on my verizon it says this..
> 
> Oh well as far as im concerned, im unlimited
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Sounds like you got screwed.








I'm guessing RTR is a throttle? Anyone know?


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Copyright said:


> Sounds like you got screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added a line to transfer the gs3 to my unlimited plan and on my pre order feature list it says RTR for capped plans too. Not sure what that is.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

"RTR is a network monitoring protocol that measures response time between 2 endpoints in a router trace. It is usually implemented as part of network management software. Not sure why Verizon would want to offer this as a "feature" to customers, but I don't think it would change your plan if you let the system add it, but don't flame and hang me to a tree if it does lol."

Source: http://www.evdoforums.com/thread14400.html#81550


----------



## Copyright (Mar 29, 2012)

SDM Remote Query sounds like a RAT haha.


----------

